# Yildiz Single-shot 12 gauge



## GLS (Jan 26, 2015)

Saw this on another site.  At 4.8 lbs, this gun has great potential in a turkey woods tossing tss.  Carries like a 20, shoots like a 12.  
http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/yil...tgun/pid-1426103?N=385933179#question/2127069


----------



## Toddmann (Jan 26, 2015)

I got 1 in a .410. Had it tapped for Burris FF. Love it.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 27, 2015)

Nice gun at a great price.


----------



## Killdee (Jan 27, 2015)

Ouch......


----------



## GLS (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm thinking an ounce and a quarter of tss 9's would be a generous plenty.  Might still want a slip on recoil pad...


----------



## Core Lokt (Jan 27, 2015)

That's gonna kick!

I got my daughter an a71 in 20 for duck season. I'm going to kill a turkey or two with it this season.


----------



## GLS (Jan 27, 2015)

If it's the same quality as the .410, it will have a place in the turkey woods. I've rigged out two in the .410 (one for a buddy) and have an unrigged back-up.


----------



## Toddmann (Jan 27, 2015)

GLS said:


> If it's the same quality as the .410, it will have a place in the turkey woods. I've rigged out two in the .410 (one for a buddy) and have an unrigged back-up.



Yes sir that .410 with TSS #9.5 is gonna ruin a big gobblers day. I hope my 5 y/o son can get it done. He has been shooting birds around the farm with it. He just puts that little red ember on them and it's retrieval time.


----------



## The Rodney (Jan 27, 2015)

It is a fixed choke on those I think.  We got a HR, fixed mod I suspect, in .20 cut down the stock to reduce LOP and now my 9yo wants a gobbler.  Actually might have bought the Yildz but I got a huge break on the HR, both good guns for the money


----------



## Toddmann (Jan 27, 2015)

The beauty of the Yildiz .410 is it is hammerless and it only weighs 3.3 #'s. I think the H&R youth model .410 weighs 6 #'s. They are both great guns but if u want a hammerless ultralight to chase gobblers the Yildiz will be hard to beat.


----------



## ryanwhit (Jan 27, 2015)

my yildiz 410 is getting a trigger job as we speak.  hope to kill another with it this year.


----------



## Killdee (Jan 27, 2015)

My buddy at Academy sent me a picture of the four hunerd and ten this week, guess he wants me to build 1 up so he can borry it....


----------



## turkeykirk (Jan 28, 2015)

GLS said:


> Saw this on another site.  At 4.8 lbs, this gun has great potential in a turkey woods tossing tss.  Carries like a 20, shoots like a 12.
> http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/yil...tgun/pid-1426103?N=385933179#question/2127069



Wonder if they will make a 20 gauge single shot. Didn't see one at the Academy site.


----------



## Toddmann (Feb 1, 2015)

Wonder if the chamber could be lengthened to 3.5" and still be safe to shoot? A 3.5" gun under 5#'s man that sure would wake u up when u pulled the trigger.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 1, 2015)

Toddmann said:


> Wonder if the chamber could be lengthened to 3.5" and still be safe to shoot? A 3.5" gun under 5#'s man that wake up when u pulled the trigger.



I don't mind recoil but that could get ugly.


----------



## Toddmann (Feb 1, 2015)

01Foreman400 said:


> I don't mind recoil but that could get ugly.



That could cause a double flop. You pull the trigger the bird starts flopping on the ground and you are doing the same.


----------



## Toddmann (Feb 1, 2015)

Now I want to build one. Maybe Sumtoy will chime in to let me know.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 1, 2015)

Toddmann said:


> That could cause a double flop. You pull the trigger the bird starts flopping on the ground and you are doing the same.



Maims on both ends.


----------



## Toddmann (Feb 6, 2015)

Called several stores today.  This gun is not in stock in any stores in GA. Then were only 2 stores on US that had them. Didn't say which ones.


----------

